# Schools in Calif. who is in charge?



## charlie (Aug 4, 2011)

In Calif. DSA is in charge of plan review and inspections on school buildings for most construction projects. If the project is below a certain dollar amount ($37,245.21 in 2011) it becomes exempt from DSA review. I say at that time the local jurisdition takes over plan review and permitting. The school district thinks that because there is no DSA review that they can do anything they want without a permit. Have any of you run into or dealt with this situation before and what are your opinions?


----------



## Mark K (Aug 4, 2011)

DSA has jurisdiction over all K-12 public schools and community colleges in California.  There is no basis in law for the local jurisdiction to have any authority to check public schools.

The State Fire Marshall also has jurisdiction.

Somebody should verify what exactly DSA says.  If there is a minnimum trigger I would suggest that it will be well qualified so as to not allow any work of significance without a review.

Give me reference to regulation where this minimum is addressed and I may be able to provide more insight.


----------



## charlie (Aug 5, 2011)

Check DSA's web site. Regulation IR-A 10. It puts a mimium dollar amount (37,245.21 in 2011)on a project. Anything below that amount is exempt from DSA"s review. In this case our local high school is doing a project with a value of $25,000. It involves installin a kitchen,water heater, washer & dryer. They are also adding electrical, plumbing and dryer ducting in a load bearing sheer wall which is also a two hour fire wall. iF THE LOCL AHJ doesn't make them get a permit this will all be done with out inspections. They think because DSA will not get involved (because of the $ amount) they are free to do what ever they want. This is a school. What is wrong with this picture?


----------



## Mark K (Aug 5, 2011)

First the local jurisdiction has no legal authority to make the school district to get a permit.

As the IR states the school district is still responsible for compliance with the adopted regulations.  This means that if DSA later becomes aware of a non-compliance the School District will be required to fix it.  Note that while they are exempt from needing to obtain a permit the school district can submit the proposed work to DSA for review.  It might be possible for this work to be handled in an over the counter review.

Recommend that as a minimum the school district retain an IOR to inspect the work.  If code provisions are interpreted to include Title 24 part 1 the school district is still responsible to have an IOR.  In any event they should have a structural engineer review the impact of the work on the shear wall.

What is often not appreciated is that the DSA plan review only addresses structural, access compliance, life safety and fire.  Plumbing and electrical issues are addressed by the inspectors on the job (IOR).

If the school district continues to believe that they can do whatever they want they are stupid.  What is wrong withthe picture is the school districts understanding of what they need to do.


----------

